# Der "Wenn du ... wärst, was wärst du dann für ein(e)" Thread



## Asayur (1. Mai 2010)

Mal sehen ob es ins rollen kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Spiel sieht so aus:
(B E I S P I E L)
A: Wenn du ein ->Baum<- wärst, was wärst du für einer?
B: Eine Trauerweide, ich lasse gerne mal den Kopf hängen

Na, verstanden?
Zusammenfassung: A fragt was, B antwortet MIT BEGRÜNDUNG warum er das wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fange mal an:

Wenn du eine Blume wärst, was für eine wärst du?


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2010)

Ich wär eine bunte Lilie, weil die sich genauso breit entfaltet wie ich =)


Wenn du ein Getränk wärst, welches Getränk wärst du?


----------



## Winipek (1. Mai 2010)

Ich wäre eine Weinschorle - manchmal säuerlich aber immer spritzig^^

Wenn Du ein Geschmack wärst, was für einer wärst Du?


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen Wini *wink*

Puh, das is schwer... Ich glaub ich wär sauer, weil sauer lustig macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (1. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen zurück *wink*...*auf die Uhr schau*...ähm....Mahlzeit Inred^^
Du hast die Frage vergessen^^

Wenn Du eine Tier wärst, welches wärst Du?


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2010)

Ach ja, da hab ich mir so lange Gedanken über die Frage von dir gemacht xD


Ich wäre wahrscheinlich ein Panther oder ein Luchs, schlau und manchmal etwas fies ^^


Wenn du ein Computerspiel wärst, welches wärst du?


----------



## Asayur (1. Mai 2010)

Genre oder Spiel selber?

Genre: Rollenspiel komplex, aber doch nicht zu kompliziert

Spiel: das ist schwierig... So in etwa wie Atelier Iris: irgendwo nicht das was man erwartet, klassische Grafik (XD) und geschätzt bei Leuten die mich mögen *gg*

&#8364;dit: grmml... erst denken, dann abschicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn du ein/e Speilheld/in wärste, welche/r wärst du?


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2010)

Hm, das is schwer... Ich glaub, ich wär Lulu aus FFX. Nach außen hin oft gemein, aber eigentlich ganz lieb ^^

Edit: Wenn du eine Nudelsorte wärst, welche wärst du?


----------



## Winipek (1. Mai 2010)

Penne - aus Hartweizengriess und ein wenig spitz ^^(nein - nicht wie Nachbars Lumpi, sondern wie eine Feder =Spitzzüngig^^)

Wenn Du ein Gemüse wärst , welches wärst Du?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Mai 2010)

Spinat - weil ich weder mich noch Spinat essen will XD.

Wenn du eine Lampe wärst, was für eine wärst du dann?


----------



## Winipek (1. Mai 2010)

Auf jedenfall nichts energiesparendes^^- eher so was wie eine Halogenlampe - ziemlich grell und beleuchtet alles in einem hellen Licht^^

Wenn Du eine Brotsorte wärst , welche wärst Du?


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2010)

Ich wär Pumpernickel - Kernig, gesund und ein wenig süß im Nachgeschmack ^^


Wenn du eine Süßigkeit wärst, welche wärst du?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Mai 2010)

Toffifee - Von außen lecker und innendrin überraschend knackig.
Wenn du ein Autounfall wärst, was wärst du dann für einer?


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2010)

Ich wär wahrscheinlich son Autounfall, wo so ein Idiot einem RTW, der mit Blaulicht fährt, reinfährt, weil er die Mucke im Auto zu laut hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn du ein Musikinstrument wärst, welches wärst du?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Mai 2010)

Stradivari - weil ich genauso wertvoll bin.
Wenn du eine periodische Zahl zwischen 2 und 4 sein könntest, was wärste dann für eine?


----------



## Nerosil (1. Mai 2010)

3,33333...
weils meinen notendurchnitt in der 8ten klasse gleichkommt


Wenn du ein Soulsanger(!!!!!) wärst wer wärst du?


----------



## Asayur (2. Mai 2010)

Hm, das ist richtig schwierig (vorallem bei meinem Soul Sänger wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ich würd sagen: Xavier Naidoo, Gefühlvolle und tiefgründig xD

Wenn du eine Musikrichtung wärst, welche wärst du?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (2. Mai 2010)

Ich wäre Schranz (XD), ziemlich verstöhrend!

Wenn du eine Eissorte wärst, welche wärst du?


----------



## Asayur (2. Mai 2010)

Vanille, der Klassiker, viele mögen mich, aber nicht alle *gg*

Wenn du ein Auto wärst, welches wärst du?


----------



## Winipek (2. Mai 2010)

Ein Passat - praktisch und unspektakulär^^

Wenn Du ein Tier wärst, welches wärst Du?


----------



## dragon1 (2. Mai 2010)

Ein Lemming 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 falle von jeder klippe.

Wenn du ein Chemisches Element waerst, [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]welches wärst Du[/font]


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ein Lemming
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Helium - Ich brauche keine Verbindung um stabil zu sein (Edelgase ftw!).

Wenn du eine Todesursache wärst, [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]welches wärst du?[/font]


----------



## schneemaus (2. Mai 2010)

Ich wär ein Suizid mit Benzodiazepinen und Alkohol - nett, berauschend und schmerzlos.


Wenn du eine medizinische Fachrichtung wärst, welche wärst du?


----------



## Asayur (3. Mai 2010)

Puh, ich kenn mich da ja so gar nicht aus *gg* Ich wäre vermutlich irgendwas mit Schnittwunden, die ziehe ich mir nämlich desöfteren in kleinerer und grösserer Manier zu *gg*

Wenn du eine Weinsorte wärst, welche wärst du?


----------



## schneemaus (3. Mai 2010)

Ich wär Cabernet Sauvignon - Edel, kräftig, selten, dunkel wie mein Humor und rot wie mein Haar ^^


Wenn du eine Kaffeespezialität von Starbucks wärst, welche wärst du?


----------



## Resch (19. Mai 2010)

Mocha Frappuccino Blended Coffee

Aufregend und Süß zugleich ;-) So wie ich halt bin^^

Wenn du eine Forenkategorie wärst, welche wärst du dann?


----------



## Asayur (19. Mai 2010)

Eindeutig Forenspiele/ Spam *gg* schliesslich verbringe ich ca. 90% meiner Onlinezeit in selbiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du eine Nachspeise wärst, welche wärst du?


----------



## öhmkp (19. Mai 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Eindeutig Forenspiele/ Spam *gg* schliesslich verbringe ich ca. 90% meiner Onlinezeit in selbiger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



creme brulee - aussen knackig innen süß =P

wen du ein möbelstück wärst,welches wärst du?


----------



## Asayur (19. Mai 2010)

Ein Bett... "Probiers mal mit Gemütlichkeit, mit Ruhe und Gemütlichkeit..." *sümsel*

Wenn du ein Geschäft wärst, was für eines wärst du?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Mai 2010)

Ein großes. Wisst scho wieso. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn du ein Smylie wärst, was für einer wärst du


----------



## Breakyou (19. Mai 2010)

ich wär derhier ----> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn du ein Lied wärst, was für eins wärst du?


----------



## Nikoho (19. Mai 2010)

Ich wäre Lateralus von Tool, denn das war die erste Band die ich wirklich toll fand und meine Interesse an Musik weckte.

Wenn du eine Hauptspeise wärst, was für eine wärst du?


----------



## Resch (20. Mai 2010)

Schnitzel mit Pommes.....auf Dauer ungesund aber verdammt lecker und niemand will darauf verzichten xD

Wenn du ein Auto wärst welches wärst du dann?


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Ford Mustang, mattschwarz. Einfach geil die Karren.


Wennn du eine Figur aus der WOW-Historie wärst, wer warst du?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2010)

Illidan, weils bestimmt das ist, was du hören willst^^.
Wenn du ein Zäpfchen wärst, was für eisn wärste dann?


----------



## Resch (27. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wenn du ein Zäpfchen wärst, was für eisn wärste dann?



Wenn ich ein Zäpfchen wäre, würde ich kein Zäpfchen mehr sein, weil ich keine lust hab bei jmd. im A... zu landen.

Wenn du ein Bundesstaat der USA wärst, welcher wärst du dann?


----------



## Reflox (27. Mai 2010)

Texas. Ich mag Steaks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn du eine antike Kultur wärst, welche wärst du?


----------



## Resch (31. Mai 2010)

Ich wäre die antike römische Kultur, alles was mir Widerstand leistet wird unterworfen :-D

Wenn du ein Computerbauteil wärst, welches wärst du dann?


----------



## schneemaus (31. Mai 2010)

Ein Lüfter - Ich sorg dafür, dass die Anderen gesund bleiben XD


Wenn du ein Fernsehprogramm wärst, welches wärst du?


----------



## Resch (31. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Wenn du ein Fernsehprogramm wärst, welches wärst du?



Prosieben^^ Jung, dynamisch, lustig und immer aktuell. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du ein Zeitung wärst, welche wärst du dann?


----------



## Soladra (31. Mai 2010)

Bravo. Ich rede mmer zeug, das keinein interessiert.

Wenn du eine Nagelackfarbe wärst, welche wärst du dann?


----------



## schneemaus (31. Mai 2010)

Schwarz - nicht zu übersehen XD


Wenn du ein Hund wärst, welche Rasse wärst du?


----------



## Soladra (31. Mai 2010)

Irischer Wolfshund- warmherzig, langhaarig und treu


Welche Haarfarbe wärst du?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. Mai 2010)

Ich wäre schwarz wie mein Barthaar. :<
Wenn du Uhrzeiger wärst, was für einer wärst du dann?


----------



## schneemaus (31. Mai 2010)

Ich wär der Stundenzeiger, man wartet lange, aber hat auch lange Freude dran XD


Wenn du eine Sprache wärst, welche wärst du?


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Juni 2010)

Japanisch x3 Ich liebe diese Sprache!

Wenn du ein Gott wärst, welcher Gott wärst du und warum?


----------



## Soladra (1. Juni 2010)

Da ich weiblich bin, mach ich göttin draus: [font="Arial,Helv,Helvetica"][size="+3"]*HEL - HERRSCHERIN DER TOTENWELT
MUHAHAHAHAAA!!!!! http://www.boudicca.de/germ9b-d.htm Hel ist schlichtweg cool

Welche Soap wärst du und warum?
*[/size][/font]


----------



## schneemaus (1. Juni 2010)

Ich wär GZSZ - So schnell wird man mich nicht los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du eine Süßigkeit wärst, welche wärst du?


----------



## dragon1 (1. Juni 2010)

Eine gefuellte Praline - von aussen vieleicht unscheinbar, aber die fuellung machts dann aus.


Wenn du ein Charakter aus einem Anime/Manga waerst, welcher waerst du dann?


----------



## Dracun (1. Juni 2010)

Muten-Roshi

der geile alte Bock .. passt zu mir ... 

Alt, wuschig und manchmal en Dummer Bock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Wenn du ein Werkzeug wärst, welches Werkzeug wärst du?


----------



## dragon1 (1. Juni 2010)

Hammer: Einfach nur druf.

Wenn du eine Gottheit waerst, welche waerst du dann?


----------



## jolk (1. Juni 2010)

Dyonisos (ka wie der in deutsch geschrieben wird^^) Gott des Rausches und der Fruchtbarkeit, ist doch eine schöne Vorstellung oder?


Wenn du ein Thread wärst, was für einer wärst du dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Soladra (2. Juni 2010)

Nachtschwärmer- Jeder labert und jeder hat mich gern



Welche Sockenfarbe wärst du?


----------



## Dracun (2. Juni 2010)

Schwarz ....... ich liebe schwarz

Welche Primzahl wärst du?


----------



## Ralevor (7. Juni 2010)

13, einfach nur 13. 

Wenn du ein Auto wärst, welches?


----------



## Manowar (7. Juni 2010)

Siehe Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du ein Karton wärest..? *g*


----------



## Ralevor (15. Juni 2010)

...wär ich geometrisch nach dem Prinzip des Quaders geformt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du ein Film wärst, welcher?


----------



## Dracun (15. Juni 2010)

Borchert ---Wolfgang Borchert


welcher Computerspieleheld wärst du?


----------



## Manowar (15. Juni 2010)

Max Payne

Was für ein Gebäude wärest du?


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Juni 2010)

Kabala, zählt das eigentlich schon als Religion?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Egal^^ Auf jedenfall sehr mystisch das ganze!

Wenn Du eine Krankheit wärst, welche wärst Du?


----------



## Bloodletting (16. Juni 2010)

Grippe - dann kann ich nicht sterben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du eine Sauce wärst, welche wärst du?


----------



## Manowar (17. Juni 2010)

BBQ, weil Grillen einfach porno ist.

Was wärest du für eine Waffe?


----------



## Resch (17. Juni 2010)

Eine P90, viel Schuss handlich und trotzdem hohe Feuerkraft^^

Wenn du eine Wurst wärst, welche wärst du? xD


----------



## Manowar (17. Juni 2010)

Eine Mettwurst, deftig, gut gewürzt und trotzdem nen zarter Kern.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wäre dein Beruf, wenn du dein "Böses-ich" rauslassen könntest? *g*


----------



## Resch (17. Juni 2010)

Ich glaub dann wäre ich Söldner^^ voll bestechlich und zu allem bereit für das große Geld


Wenn du eine Software wärst welche wärst du dann?


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2010)

Ein Virus.

Schwer loszubringen und richtet mit der Zeit Schaden an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn du ein Drache wärst was für einer wärst du?


----------



## Soladra (20. Juni 2010)

Ein blauer(aber nicht wow-bezogen) Greifenartig, mit großen, dunkleblauen Augen, schwarze Klauen und elfenbeinfarbene Zähne, Messerscharf. Außerdem Flügel, die groß genug sind, um pfeilschnell zu fliegen, und klein genug, um die gewagtesten Flugtechniken zu beherrschen. So stel ich mir das Paradies vor: Frei, mit Schwingen und jeden Tag Steak^^

Ups^^ Öhm... Welcher Dounatüberzug wärst du?^^


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2010)

ääääh Soladra... falsches Forenspiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralevor (25. Juni 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> ääääh Soladra... falsches Forenspiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*hust* Sola ist eigentlich schon im richtigen gelandet, ja? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zur Frage: 

SCHOKO!!!

Wenn du ein Insekt wärst, welches?


----------



## spaten (25. Juni 2010)

mistkäfer, bin hausmeister und muss die scheisse anderer leute durch die gegend karren.



wenn du ein star wärst...


----------



## Reflox (26. Juni 2010)

wäre ich britney spears weil ich auch nicht singen kann ^.^

@Ralevor

Sie hat es nach editiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn du ein gewässer wärst was welches du dann?


----------



## Ralevor (27. Juni 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Sie hat es nach editiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1) Gut zu wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2) Südchinesiches Meer

3) Wenn du eine TV-Werbung wärst, welche?


----------



## spaten (27. Juni 2010)

Hornbach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4ujP0Da48Y




wenn du ein Politiker wärst...


----------



## Asayur (10. September 2010)

War ich Fidel Castro, Freiheitsliebend, verhasst und vergöttert *gg*

Wenn du ein Fertiggericht wärst, was für eines wärst du?


----------



## Rexo (10. September 2010)

_uuu..das is schwer

Ich wahre ein Apfelstrudel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wen du ein Doktor Who Charakter wahrst welcher wahre es ?_


----------



## ego1899 (27. September 2010)

erstmal coole fragestellung...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und inhaltlich auch echt schlau nach nem char aus ner science-fiction serie aus den 60ern zu fragen die wahrscheinlich nur ein sehr geringer prozentsatz hier wirklich kennt... 

naja ich wäre natürlich Romana, da sie ein timelord ist, welche zu den mächtigsten spezies des universums gehören... also im prinzip was ich im realen leben bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wenn du eine Krankheit wärst, welche wärst du dann...?


----------



## b1sh0p (27. September 2010)

Die Schweinegrippe. - Viel zu ernst genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du ein Büroartikel wärst, was wärst du dann?


----------



## schneemaus (27. September 2010)

Die Pest. Immer schön im Hintergrund halten und selten mal so richtig auf den Putz hauen. Obwohl, vielleicht auch MRSA, nicht in der Öffentlichkeit, aber resistent gegen sehr vieles. Ach, Krankheiten fallen mir zu viele ein. Aber ich mag das haben: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> MRSA Superman!



Wenn du ein Kondom wärst, welches wärst du?


----------



## Reflox (27. September 2010)

...Ein zerplatzendes. So richtig gemein halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...@B1sh0p: Ein Reissnagel. Gleicher Grund wie beim Kondom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du eine Tasse wärst. Welche Farbe hättest du?


----------



## xxhajoxx (28. September 2010)

Schwarz, weil ich morgens gerne schwarz trinke und mies drauf bin

Wenn du ein Tetra Pak wärst, was wäre dein Inhalt?


----------



## ego1899 (28. September 2010)

Ich wäre ohne Inhalt, da mein TetraPak längst kapputt wäre so oft wie ich es schaffe mich zu verletzen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn du eine Waffe in Counter-Strike: Source wärst... Welche wäre es...? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1sh0p (28. September 2010)

Die AFK 24/7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du ein Smiley wärst, welcher wärst du?


----------



## Ellesmere (28. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich diskutiere halt gern^^

Wenn Du ein Buch wärst, welches wärst Du?


----------



## Reflox (28. September 2010)

Ein Lexikon. WArum? Ich korrigiere zu 95% alle Sprachfehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du ins Gefängnis kommen würdest, welchen Gegenstand würdest du mitnehmen?


----------



## schneemaus (28. September 2010)

Was die Sprachfehler angeht... Das tu ich auch, aber wäre da nicht ein Duden passender? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meinen iPod oder meinen Nintendo DS. Die Zeit, die ich alleine auf der Zelle verbringe, will ich wenigstens ein bisschen unterhaltsam gestalten.



Wenn du ein Softdrink wärst, welcher wärst du?


----------



## Ellesmere (28. September 2010)

Zitronentee- super süss mit dem Anscheinen etwas Natürliches zu haben


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn Du ein Möbelstück wärst, welches wärst du?


----------



## Reflox (28. September 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ein Lexikon. WArum? Ich korrigiere zu 95% alle Sprachfehler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach scheisse eigentlich wollte ich, Wenn du ein Sträfling wärst schreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. September 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Zitronentee- super süss mit dem Anscheinen etwas Natürliches zu haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ein großer, rustikaler Schrank. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du ein Verkehrsschild wärst, welches wärst du ?


----------



## Kuya (29. September 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> ein großer, rustikaler Schrank.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Einbahnstraße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du ein Werkzeug wärst, welches wärst du dann?


----------



## Ellesmere (29. September 2010)

Ein Hammer - haut alles platt und tut manchmal tierisch weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn Du eine Blume wärst, welche wärst Du?


----------



## Reflox (29. September 2010)

Venusfliegenfalle - Zuerst ist sie ganz harmlos, dann zack und weg ist man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du ein Getränk wärst, welches wärst du?


----------



## Ellesmere (29. September 2010)

Kaffe - kaffebraun und vollmundig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn Du eine Farbe wärst, welche wärst Du?


----------



## schneemaus (30. September 2010)

Rot, da ambivalent - Liebe und Leidenschaft, auf der anderen Seite die Farbe des Blutes und der Wut.


Wenn du eine Weihnachtssüßigkeit wärst, welche wärst du?


----------



## Kuya (30. September 2010)

eine Zimtstange!
(eigenwilliger Geschmack, aber stets ein atemberaubendes Erlebnis) 

Wenn du ein "Wildtier" wärst, welches wärst du?


----------



## Resch (4. Oktober 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> eine Zimtstange!
> (eigenwilliger Geschmack, aber stets ein atemberaubendes Erlebnis)
> 
> Wenn du ein "Wildtier" wärst, welches wärst du?



Ein Löwe, der König unter den Wildtieren :-)

Wenn du ein Job wärst, welcher wärst du dann?


----------

